# Youth and adult life vests



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

2 cabelas youth vests and 2 cabelas adult vests. Very good condition. Cuyahoga county. 
Asking $55 for all 4 or best offer. Shipping available .






























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bump new price.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Whereabouts in Cuyahoga County?


----------

